# Personal RVing.



## LEN (Aug 12, 2011)

Well RVing will be put on a back burner for a few for us. Two days after returning from Alaska, like someone turned on a light switch, I couldn't breath, couldn't walk 25ft. After tests and on high output Pee pills(16#s) that's two freakin gallons of water in my chest I can breath again. So next Thursday I'll be in for the Cath look at the heart. And then open heart surgery the follows week. Know I will have a new valve installed and what else who knows.
Motor Home.......
Good news is we got new wind screens(rocks in Canada), New shower door glass( it came off hinges and broke 3rd day towards Alaska) cleaned carpets and washed inside fixed little things that needed done so the coach is all but ready to roll. Needs bay cleaned good but I could do that one at a time on the road.

LEN


----------



## vanole (Aug 12, 2011)

Re: Personal RVing.

Len,

Hope you get on the mend quickly!

Jeff


----------



## brodavid (Aug 12, 2011)

Re: Personal RVing.

keeping you in our hearts and prayers

brodavid and family


----------



## akjimny (Aug 12, 2011)

Re: Personal RVing.

Good luck and best wishes for your hospital stuff.  Sorry we missed you while you were up here.  Maybe next year.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 12, 2011)

Re: Personal RVing.

You will be up and rving before you know it Len.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2011)

Re: Personal RVing.

Wishing you our very best for a quick and complete recovery!!


----------



## Triple E (Aug 12, 2011)

Re: Personal RVing.

Bad news Len.  I wish you the best.  If we can do anything and I mean anything at all let me / us know.  Good luck and all the best to you and yours.  You are not smoking are you?


----------



## JimE (Aug 13, 2011)

RE: Personal RVing.

Len, let em put you up on the rack for your 50,000 mile tune up and you'll be back on road in no time!!!


----------



## try2findus (Aug 13, 2011)

Re: Personal RVing.

Len, you will be in our thoughts and prayers.  

Like Jim said, just time for a tune-up.  We want you back on the road ASAP!!


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 15, 2011)

Re: Personal RVing.

Len,

My mom got a new heart valve (mechanical) 20 years ago.  She is healthy as a horse now.

My wife had double bypass 2 years ago.  She was short of breath and tired all the time.
She was off work for 6 weeks and then went back.  No heart damage - better now than before.

Keep positive and you will prevail and come out stronger!


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Re: Personal RVing.

Len keep the faith. our heart and prayers are with you


----------



## LEN (Aug 19, 2011)

Re: Personal RVing.

Ok Friday update:    Did the cath-lab yesterday and all was as expected. Saw Surgeon today and will have the chest cracked(sounds manly doesn't it) on Monday 8:00 am, either repair valve or a new valve(metal) the first is a hope as with the last I will be on rat poison the rest of my life.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Re: Personal RVing.

Len we will be thinking about you come Monday Morning at 800 am. Maria has a leaking valve and on med's for it. Her project factor is not to good but getting better. So hang in there we pray all come out in your favor.


----------



## brodavid (Aug 20, 2011)

Re: Personal RVing.

you are in our prayers , God Bless you and yours


----------



## big bilko (Aug 20, 2011)

Re: Personal RVing.

Best of luck for Monday Len .We will be thinking of you.  BIG BILKO @ KAYE


----------



## *scooter* (Aug 22, 2011)

Re: Personal RVing.

Hope you have a speedy recovery !


----------



## try2findus (Aug 22, 2011)

Re: Personal RVing.

Thinking of you today Len and keeping you in our prayers.  God Bless You.


----------



## Triple E (Aug 22, 2011)

Re: Personal RVing.

Well Len it has been 2 hours and 19 mins since they started working on you.  Been thinking of you all weekend.  Praying you are doing well.  Not a way to spend your retirement.  Will be anxiously waiting for your return.   :approve:


----------



## try2findus (Aug 23, 2011)

Re: Personal RVing.

Len or Mrs. Len, please let us know how everything went when you have the time to post.  

The power of Prayer is an amazing thing.


----------



## LEN (Aug 29, 2011)

Re: Personal RVing.

We are home!!! The surgery crew said they had a ruff time on the restart, guess my surgeon was really working. Then the ICU had the problem getting all the chemicals back in balance. I am finding that the NO SALT isn't that bad and finding a whole new world of food out there. Although no amount of nuthin as for diet would have made a difference as the valve was bad from birth. I can still have good coffees teas and even a drink now and then, so far no then. Back to walking a 1/4 mile and gaining, biggest problem now is the heal, my last nurse said that about Friday the chest should settle down. If I'm rambling here I got some good drugs, just think about someone taking a swing at your chest with an axe and using baling wire to tie it shut. BOY guys if your letting go let me tell you don't it takes very little effort to kinda clean up ones act and avoid a bypass, although mine was a valve the process is same. I even had a BEEF burger last night for dinner"no salt", OK better go cough for a bit.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Re: Personal RVing.

Len so glad to hear the good news that you are home and doing well. Just keep it up the walking and getting your strength back up .And before you know it  you will back RV'ing like you was use to.


----------



## Triple E (Aug 29, 2011)

Re: Personal RVing.

      Glad you are up and going.  If you are already doing more then a 1/4 of a mile, you should will be ready for Arizona in January.  Thanks for posting with the update Len.   :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## akjimny (Aug 29, 2011)

Re: Personal RVing.

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: Good News - Glad to hear you are up and about again.  My Dad, the golf pro, went thru quad by-pass surgery and was back to swinging a golf club in a couple of months.  So I'm sure you will be back to RV'ing sooner rather than later.  Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## WandaLust (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Len, PLEASE listen to your Dr and stay on the exercise plan and diet they give you so you can have many more happy years of camping.  I lost a dear friend some years back because he refused to exercise and stick to the diet plan.  

It sounds like your coach is ready to roll again.


----------



## WandaLust (Sep 2, 2011)

LEN;73546 said:
			
		

> Ok Friday update:    Did the cath-lab yesterday and all was as expected. Saw Surgeon today and will have the chest cracked(sounds manly doesn't it) on Monday 8:00 am, either repair valve or a new valve(metal) the first is a hope as with the last I will be on rat poison the rest of my life.
> 
> LEN



I'm on rat poison until they remove my chemo Port next spring.  You wont even know it.


----------

